# B-47 Stratojet



## sunny91 (Oct 18, 2008)

Check the B-47 making a roll..

Sunny


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 19, 2008)

Somewhere out there there is footage of a Boeing test pilot slow-rolling a B-47..


----------



## klarmie (Oct 19, 2008)

Old Wizard said:


> Somewhere out there there is footage of a Boeing test pilot slow-rolling a B-47..




do you mean this?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IV9PZW1N9U_

by the way..sorry for the thread hijack....


----------



## sunny91 (Oct 19, 2008)

Check in my clip at 2:46 you have a B-47 making roll..

Sunny


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 19, 2008)

Neither is the footage I'm referring to.
The one I remember is the B-47 comes in from the left quite fast and then begins climbing and does the roll. I wonder if it's on the Boeing site somewhere?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 19, 2008)

Good one sunny!

B-47 is one of my favs.

TO


----------

